# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اطلب أي رسالة علمية أو أي مرجع يفيدك في بحثك

## الباحث العربى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اطلب أي رسالة علمية في أي جامعة أو أي مرجع يفيدك في بحثك ونذكر لك المادة العلمية التي تفيدك في بحثك

وإن كان الباحث لا يرغب بذكر عنوان بحثه على العام.. اذكر عنوانك على الخاص لنفيدك بقائمة الرسائل والمراجع التي تفيدك  وخدمة تجهيز المادة العلمية مجانية وكل على حسب الدراسة 

ودعواتنا بالتوفيق لكم يارب

----------


## محمد عبدالواحد

هل الخدمة مجانية أخي الباحث العربي
بحاجة لرسالة بدار العلوم ذكرتها في مشاركة سابقة وراجع ايميلك
بانتظار ردك وعلى استعداد أحاسب على التصوير ولكن لا يكون مبالغ فيه

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

حاشية الخلخالي على تفسير البيضاوي.
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بكم.

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ محمد عبد الواحد أرسلت الرد على اميلك بشأن توفيرها وارسالها لكم
أفادكم الله

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ أبو بثينة الجزائري يمكن توفير الدراسة المذكورة  وهل التالية هي المذكورة
الخلخالي : ملا حسن بن السيد الحسيني الخلخالي ت 1014 له حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي من سورة يس إلى آخر القرآن
حدد لنا حضرتك مكانها إن كنت تعلم أو نبحث عن مكانها ونخبرك بتوفيرها بأمر الله وتوفيقه
لك التوفيق يارب

----------


## احمدالدراجي

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل من جنابك الكريم بتزويدي برسائل خاصة بدراسة الدلالية وخاصة الجامعات السعودية و الجزائرية و المغربية
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين انتظر ردك يا طيب

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

طلب مرجع لمعرفة قواعد فهم الخطاب الشرعي

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ أحمد الدراسات حول الدلالة كثيرة حضرتك حدد ولو ع الخاص نوع الدراسة لنفيدك أكثر

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ أبو عبدالرحمن هناك دراسة تحمل 
دلالة الخطاب الشرعى على الحكم/

و ذهاب المحل و اثره فى الحكم الشرعي : دراسة فقهية مقارنة

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

> الأخ أبو عبدالرحمن هناك دراسة تحمل 
> دلالة الخطاب الشرعى على الحكم/
> 
> و ذهاب المحل و اثره فى الحكم الشرعي : دراسة فقهية مقارنة


لمن ؟
ومن طبعها ؟
وأين أجدها ؟
جزاك الله خيرا وشرح صدرك

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ الكريم حضرتك تراسلنا على الخاص ونحن نوفر لك الدراسة ونرسلها لك

----------


## الباحث العربى

الدراسة الأولى كتاب والثانية رسالة دكتوراة

----------


## انس الحديثي

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي برسائل جامعية او مصادر عن الشيخ الفضيل الورتلاني ودوره في فرنسا 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## الامين مصطفى

استاذنا الكريم الباحث العربي هل بالامكان أن ترفع لي كتاب اللغة العربية لغة العلوم والتقنية ؟ فأنا بأشد الحاجة إليه، ولك من الله المثوبة والاجر، دام عطاؤك وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال

----------


## بشرى محمود

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالمصادر الاتية في اقرب وقت ممكن وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء كوني لم استطع الحصول عليها على الرغم من بحثي المتواصل عنهاوهي:1-العجائبي من منظور شعرية السرد حسين علام2-العجائبية في ادب الرحلات3- مدخل الى الادب العجائبي تودوروفوارجوكم حتى في حال عدم توفر هذه المصادر عندك ارجو الرد على طلبي في اسرع وقت ممكن ارجوكم ارجوكم اختكم بشرى

----------


## أحب الحق

السلام عليكم 
احتاج كتاب صدر حديثاً عن ادارة الدراسات و البحوث بوزارة الأوقاف /قطر 
من سلسلة كتاب الأمة العدد

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

أحتاج كتاب القواعد الأصولية من كتاب تحفة المنهاج للشيخ المرتضى الداغستانى

----------


## ديما الروبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام انا بحاجة الى رسالة علمية بعنوان الفكر التربوي عند ال البيت  /كاظم القزويني
ارجوكم ان بحاجة لها لاني اكتب في الفكر التربوي الاسلامي والغربي دراسة مقارنة

----------


## حواء محمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوة الكرام انا بحاجة الى رسالة علمية بعنوان الفكر التربوي عند ال البيت  /كاظم القزويني
> ارجوكم ان بحاجة لها لاني اكتب في الفكر التربوي الاسلامي والغربي دراسة مقارنة


لعل الكتاب بالمرفقات يفيدك

----------


## المستكشف

هل هناك أحد من الإخوان يستطيع أن يوفر لنا كتاب المجتمع المغربي في القرن 19، إينولتان  لصاحبه أحمد التوفيق وشكرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشميري

اخي الكريم حفظكم الله ورعاكم .. نرجو مساعدتكم لي في العثور على رسالة  ماجستير أو رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان : (( القضاء الضمني )) .. سآلين المولى أن  يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم .. ودمتم

----------


## أم عبيد

أود الحصول على مجلة المذهب المالكي الصادرة بالمغرب الأقصى العدد 14 و15، أو على الأقل المقالات التي تناولت الدراسات المقاصدية، فأنا بصدد إعداد بحث في الموضوع وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عادل محم

اطلب رسائل او كتب عن الجنين المشوه وموقف الشريعه والقوانين الوضعيه من هذه القضية

----------


## القحطاني اليماني

لو تكرمت أريد حلية التلاوة مراجعة أيمن سويد مصور

----------


## ابن جانب

مسائل ورسائل منسوبة لابن تيمية للشيخ عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

الأخبار التاريخية في السيرة الزكية، للأستاذ زكي مجاهد ( ت 1401 ).

----------


## بدور ماجد الزايدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أنا طالبة وأحتاج مجموعة من الرسائل العلمية بتخصص الدراسات الاجتماعية , هل يمكن توفير رسائل ضمن هالتخصص او لكم تخصصات محددة ..؟
عندي رسائل محددة احتاجها من مصر هل فية امكانية لتوفيرها ؟

شكرًا لكرمكم

----------


## الباحث العربى

اسف على التأخير ارد عليكم جميعا خلال يومين
العضو بدور ارسل اسماء ما تحتاج في رسالة خاصة ع الايميل ونوفرهم لك
anatomyo@yahoo.com
او رسالة خاصة هنا
وتحت أمركم جميعا
وفقكم الله

----------


## كامران جمال

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم, هل أستطع أن احصل على شرح المجلة للأتاسي؟

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ المستكشف يمكن توفير الكتاب وارساله لك وهو طبعة قديمة 1983

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ القحطاني اعطيني ايميلك
لارسل الكتاب فهو جاهز عندنا

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ كامران ارسل تفاصيل اكثر عن طلبك

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخت بشرى
anatomyo@yahoo.com
يمكن توفير طلبك وارسالهم لحضرتك

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ ابن جانب يمكن توفير الدراسة التي طلبتها وهو بحث محكم وليس كتاب في حدود 75 صفحة

----------


## الباحث العربى

العضو عادل
اليك بعض العناوين
حكم إسقاط الجنين المشوه في الفقه الاسلامي والطب الحديث

الدر الثمين لبيان حكم إجهاض الأجنة المشوهين : دراسة فقهية مقارنة

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ عبدالرحمن اين توجد رسالة القضاء الضمني حدد مكانها وأوفرها لك إن شاء الله
وأم عبيد يمكن توفير الطلب

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ امين المصطفى يمكن توفير الكتاب  اللغة العربية لغة العلوم والتقنية

----------


## الباحث العربى

ديما الروبي اليكم بعض العناوين واين الرساله التي طلبتيها
الفكر التربوى عند ابن حجر العسقلانى كما ورد فى كتابة فتح البارى بشرح صحيح البخارى

ملامح من الفكر التربوى الإسلامى / 

الطفل فى الفكر التربوى الاسلامى /

التعليم المفتوح بين الفكر التربوى الاسلامى و الفكر التربوى المعاصر 

إجتماعية المعرفة في الفكر التربوي الاسلامى

----------


## بسمات

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي إني طالبه ماجستير لغة عربية بحاجة ماسة لكتاب  البحث اللغوي عند الهنود للدكتور أحمد مختار عمر علما انني قد بحثت عنه  طويلا ولم أجده لا في المكتبات ولا غيرها ارجو ان تساعدوني بتصويره ورفعه  كما عودتمونا على ذلك يا كرماء .

----------


## امل احمد

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة دراسات و موضوعي هو ( بنية الشخصية القصصية ) ارجو مساعدتي في المصادر
شكراً

----------


## امل احمد

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي بالمصادر لتكملة كتابة رسالتي الماجستر بعنوان ( بنية الشخصية القصصية)
الف شكر

----------


## ابو عبدالرحمن الحمراني

*أريد ( الاستصحاب في النحو العربي)تامر عبد الحميد أنيس*

----------


## محمد أوفاري

أبحث عن رسالة أوبحث أو أي كتاب له علاقة بموضوع: الشكر في القرآن الكريم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*التوحيد والشكر في سورة النحل*
http://www.tafsir.net/mlffat/index.p...iewfile&id=828

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الشكر في القرآن
كاملة حجاب
http://dar.bibalex.org/webpages/main...F-Job:23981&q=

----------


## الباحث العربى

أسف على التأخير
إن تأخرت عنكم فيام المراسلة على الخاص أو البريد
باسم الموضوع للتذكرة
الاخ الفاضل رسالة الاستصحاب يمكن توفيرها وارسالها لك
*الاستصحاب في النحو العربي*

----------


## الباحث العربى

البحث اللغوي عند الهنود يمكن توفيره حضرتك وارساله لكم

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخت امل
اجهز لك بعض العناوين وارسلهم لك إن شاء الله
ولك التوفيق

----------


## فاطمة زهرة

السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل اولا و قبل كل شيء اشكركم جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتكم الجبارة في سبيل مساعدة الطلبة و الباحثين وبارك الله فيكم ورفع شأنكم الى اعلى الدرجات و اسماها(اللهم امين)اما بعد :
فانا بحاجة جد ماسة الى الكتب الاتية:
اشكالية تاويل القران قديما و حديثا لنصر حامد ابو زيد
االمبنى و المعنى في الايات المتشابهات لياسن عبد المجيد ياسين
معاني المحكم و المتشابه في القران الكريم لاحمد حسن فرحات
نظرية السياق دراسة اصولية لنجم الدين كريم الزنكي
نظرية السياق القراني دراسة تاصيلية دلالية نقدية لمثنى عبد الفتاح
السياق و اثره في المعنى للمهدي ابراهيم
نظرية السياق بين القدماء و المحدثين لغبد المنعم خليل
وجزاكم الله كل خير (واعتذر لكم على كثرة طلباتي) -وفي انتظار الرد السريع وشكرا-

----------


## حسنى خان

أحتاج الى كتاب مصر المجاهدة في العصر الحديث ل عبدالرحمن الرافعي.......... شكرا

----------


## عبددالفتاح حسن

احتاج إلى رسائل من جامعة الازهر كلية الشريعة والقانون والرسائل هي 

 1 ـ اختلاف المتعاقدين واثره في عقود المعاوضات المالية اللازمة / آمال كامل عبدالرحمن / دكتوراه 1994م 
  2 ـ اختلاف المتايعين وما يترتب عليه دراسة فقهية مقارنة / السيد عبدالحميد عبدالرحمن / دكتوراه 1986م 
 3ـ اختلاف المتعاقدين وأثره في عقد الإجارة / محمد عبدالمقصودحسن داوود / ماجستير 1993م 
 4 ـ اختلاف المتعاقدين وأثره في العقود غير اللازمة في الشريعةالإسلامي  ة / سالم محمد عبدالعاطي / ماجستير 2000م 

                الرسائل موجودة بالمكتبة المركزية جامعة الأزهر ( كلية الشريعة والقانون )
أنتظر في الرد                الايميل abdelfatah991970@yahoo.com

----------


## عبددالفتاح حسن

أنتظر في الرد بفارغ الصبر

----------


## ايهاب على عامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ارشادى عن مراجع عن الشعر فى عهد كل من 
1_عبدالرحمن الناصر 2_المعزبن باديس 3_ المعز لدين الله الفاطمى
حيث اننى فى حاجة ماسة وضرورية اليها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ايهاب على عامر

انتظر الرد فارغ الصبر على الموقع او على الايميل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من روى عن ابيه عن جده
الحديث الحسن بين المحدثين والفقهاء
عمدة الرعاية

----------


## الباحث العربى

السلام عليكم
الاخت فاطمة يمكن توفير الكتب وارسالها لكم
anatomyo@yahoo.com
ولكم التوفيق

----------


## ايهاب على عامر

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ارشادى عن مراجع عن الشعر فى عهد كل من 
1_عبدالرحمن الناصر 2_المعزبن باديس 3_ المعز لدين الله الفاطمى
حيث اننى فى حاجة ماسة وضرورية اليها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ايهاب على عامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ارشادى عن مراجع عن الشعر فى عهد كل من 
1_عبدالرحمن الناصر 2_المعزبن باديس 3_ المعز لدين الله الفاطمى
حيث اننى فى حاجة ماسة وضرورية اليها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الباحث العربى

تم ارسال العناوين اليك اخي ايهاب
ولك التوفيق

----------


## عبدالرزاق ربابعه

حاولت أن أراسلك على الخاص لكن بريدك الخاص مليء بالرسائل ولا يستقبل أي رسائل جديدة فأرجو حذف بعض الرسائل حتى نتمكن من التواصل معك على الخاص مع الشكر

----------


## ابو البراء التميمي

*انا احتاج الى هذه الكتب :*
*1-* *اسم الكتاب: الدية وأحكامها، المــؤلف: الأستاذ الدكتور خالد رشيد الجميلي* 
*دار النشـر: مكتبة دار البيان*
*2-* *الدية بين العقوبة والتعويض في الفقه الاسلامي المقارن** \ عوض احمد ادريس،**جامعة* *القاهرة، كلية الحقوق*
*3-*  *العقوبات البدلية في القتل العمد دراسة مقارنة**، محمد الحسن موسى فضل المولى*
*4-* *الدية في الشريعة الإسلامية وتطبيقها في قوانين وعادات مصر الحديثة**، على صادق أبو هيف، الجامعة المصرية، كلية الحقوق*
*5-* *العقوبات المالية فى الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الليبي**، محمد حسين المرتضي، جامعة القاهرة، دار العلوم*
*6-* *أحكام الدية في العرف العشائري والشريعة الإسلامية والقانون**، عبد الناصر أبو البصل*






*انا احتاج الى هذه الكتب :*
*1-* *اسم الكتاب: الدية وأحكامها، المــؤلف: الأستاذ الدكتور خالد رشيد الجميلي* 
*دار النشـر: مكتبة دار البيان*
*2-* *الدية بين العقوبة والتعويض في الفقه الاسلامي المقارن** \ عوض احمد ادريس،**جامعة* *القاهرة، كلية الحقوق*
*3-*  *العقوبات البدلية في القتل العمد دراسة مقارنة**، محمد الحسن موسى فضل المولى*
*4-* *الدية في الشريعة الإسلامية وتطبيقها في قوانين وعادات مصر الحديثة**، على صادق أبو هيف، الجامعة المصرية، كلية الحقوق*
*5-* *العقوبات المالية فى الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الليبي**، محمد حسين المرتضي، جامعة القاهرة، دار العلوم*
*6-* *أحكام الدية في العرف العشائري والشريعة الإسلامية والقانون**، عبد الناصر أبو البصل*

----------


## الباحث العربى

يمكن توفير هذه الدراسات اخي ابو البراء التميمي

----------


## دحية الكلبي

يوجد رسالة جامعية بأحاديث الفتن وآخر الزمان لشخص اسمه الوائلي على الظن 
فهل تكرمت بها ؟!

----------


## الباحث العربى

اذكر اين توجد هذه الرسالة

----------


## ابو عبد الله العراقي

السلام عليكم
احتاج رسالة الماجستير هذه  مهم جدا
*الشامل في شرح أصول الإمام البزدوي*

* لأبي حنيفة قوام الدين أمير كاتب بن أمير عمر العميد*
*            الفارابي الإتقاني المتوفى سنة 758هـ
**    الجزء العاشر*
*( من مباحث السبب والعلة والشرط والعلامة* 
*             وأقسامها إلى آخر الموجود من الكتاب )*
                                دراسة وتحقيقاً
           رسالة مقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير في أصول الفقه
                                إعداد الطالب
                         فيصل بن عامر الذويـبي  

                                    إشراف 
                            الدكتور فهد بن محمد السدحان
                                الأستاذ بقسم أصول الفقه 
المملكة العربية السعودية 
 وزارة التعليم العالي
جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية
            كلية الشريعة
*          قسم أصول الفقه* *
==========
بارك الله فيك
*

----------


## اورهان

الاخ المحترم ارغب في كتاب لطائف المنان د فضل عباس اتمنى لو بشكل كتاب مصور ولك مني جزيل الود

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ ابو عبدالله يمكن توفير الرساله لك وارسالها ان شاء الله

والاخ اورهان يمكن توفير الكتاب لك وارساله بأمر الله
ولكم التوفيق

----------


## دحية الكلبي

لا أدري !!!

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

أحسن الله إليكم   .

----------


## طالبة النحو

هل من فضلك يمكن توفير رسالة ماجستير بعنوان التفسح في منثور اللغة ومنظومها وإعراب القرآن الشاهد بذلك لها 
للخزار عبد الله بن محمد بن سفيان 288 هـ تحقيق ودراسة

الباحث
ا. عبد الجبار 
عبد الامير هادي




الجامعة/الكلية/القسم
جامعة البصرة / كلية الآداب 
مع علمي بصدور تحقيق جديد لهذا الكتاب للعبيدي لكن أحتاج لهذه الرسالة
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## الباحث العربى

نعم يمكن توفيرها ان شاء الله
anatomyo@yahoo.com
ولك التوفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## تواريخ

ابحث عن رسالة ماجيستر بعنوان" علاقات الدولة الحفصية مع دول المغرب والاندلس لابو شامة عاشور.

----------


## الباحث العربى

نعم يمكن توفير هذه الرسالة

وهناك رسائل اخرى عن الدولة الحفصية نذكرها لك لاحقا
فلتراسلني وتذكرني

----------


## قهلوز عبد القادر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته:
أخي أريد أن أصور مخطوطا من المكتبة الأزهرية وهو: مختصر حاطب ليل للكرماني اختصر فيه كتاب حاطب ليل لابن أبي حجلة

----------


## الباحث العربى

السلام عليكم
الاخ قهلوز يمكن توفير المخطوط لك
ولك التوفيق

----------


## الشيخ عدة

رسالة الى أبو يعلى البيضاوي وجميع الاخوة بهذا الموقع المبارك :اخوتي الكرام ان بحاجة ماسة الى كتاب / تطور  المذهب المالكي في الغرب  الاسلامي حتى العصر المرابطي لصاحبه حسن  شرحبيلي.والذي طبعتة وزارة الاوقاف بالمغرب الاقصى ولم اتمكن من العثور  عليه فهل ممكن ان تزودنا  به خاصة الاخوة من المغرب الاقصى جزاكم الله كل  الخير.

----------


## ابو ففهد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز الباحث العربي تحية طيبة ............... أما بعد 
فإني أحتاج إلى عدد من الرسائل العلمية في عدد من الجامعات المصرية فهل من الممكن تأمينها . 
كما أرجو منك تزويدنا بعنوان الأميل . 
ولك الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو ففهد

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز الباحث العربي هل من الممكن أن توفر لي عدداً من الرسائل العلمية في عدد من الجامعات المصرية . 
وأرجوا منكم التفضل ووضع عنوانك الأكتروني . 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الباحث العربى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن مساعدتك أخي
waleedmostafa34@yahoo.com

----------


## علي جميل

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم كنت قد نشرت طلبا ابحث عن رسالة هذه تفاصيلها 
طلب شرح سعد الدين التفتازاني على مختصر التصريف

السلام عليكم اخوتي انا بحاجة الى هذه الرسالة 
شرح سعد الدين التفتازاني على مختصر التصريف العزى" "تحقيقا ودراسة وموازنة".
محمد أبو المكارم قنديل سنة 1978 , كلية اللغة العربية في القاهرة
Account Suspended
ط±ط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ط?ط®طµطµ



المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t122555/#ixzz2knDbnIno

----------


## الباحث العربى

وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن توفيرها لك

waleedmostafa34@yahoo.com

----------


## أبو الحسن العاصي

الأخ الباحث العربي أحتاج مساعدة في الحصول على رسالة جامعية من مصر جامعة القاهرة ، هل يمكنك توفيرها لنا ارجوا التواصل معي أخي الكريم أرسل لي أميلك إذا أمكن

----------


## الباحث العربى

waleedmostafa34@yahoo.com
تحت أمرك
ولك التوفيق

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على جهودك الطيبة .
هناك رسالة دكتوراه أريدها وهي بعنوان : في الفكر الاقتصادي عند المقريزي ـ الأزمات الاقتصادية ـ دراسة تاريخية تحليلية . لعماد رفيق خالد بركات . في 270 صفحة تقريبا .
 وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أين أنت أخي الباحث العربي ، أرجو أن تكون قد وجدت شيئا . جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## الباحث العربى

اخي الفاضل اين توجد الرسالة

----------


## سماء

..

----------


## الباحث العربى

السلام عليكم
أين طلبك سماء 
ولكم التوفيق

----------


## ليلى الفهد

السلام عليكم , الأخ الكريم محتاجة مصادر عن الانفتاح الحضاري أو التفاعل أو أي كتب  أو رسائل قريبة من هذين المفهومين , وتوجد رسالة ماجستير في الجامعة الاسلامية بعنوان " ضوابط التفاعل الحضاري ووسائله وآثاره التربوية " لو تستطيع الحصول عليها مع الشكر .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> اخي الفاضل اين توجد الرسالة


للأسف لا أعلم أين هي بالضبط ، إلا أنها في ماليزيا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا .
هي في كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم الإدارية بالجامعة الاسلامية العالمية بماليزيا . في أغسطس 2002 . أرجو تحميلها ان استطعت .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أخي الباحث العربي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر اليك اعتذارا شديدا على عدم قدرتي على اسعافك بخصوص طلب الرسالة من  جامعة الجزائر وذلك لأنني أسكن بعيدا جدا من الجزائر العاصمة وعسى أن يهيئ  الله لك من يعينك
وفقك الله.
خاصك لا يستقبل الرسائل.

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

أريد كتاب حركة التصحيح اللغوي في العصر الحديث
للدكتور/ محمد ضاري حمادي
من مطبوعات وزارة الإعلام والثقافة العراقية

----------


## عبوش عوض

أريد أبحاثًا أو كتبًا عن الحِكم والأمثال عند المتنبي .. وجزاكم الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> أريد أبحاثًا أو كتبًا عن الحِكم والأمثال عند المتنبي .. وجزاكم الله خيرًا ..


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=6751

----------


## الباحث العربى

حركة التصحيح اللغوي في العصر الحديث 
يمكن توفيره لك وهو طبعة قديمة
ولك التوفيق

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* أخي الكريم (الباحث العربي):
هل بإمكانك توفير: رسالة "مرويات الزهري في علل الدارقطني" للدكتور دمفو.
أريدها ضروري، بارك الله فيكم.*

----------


## الباحث العربى

اين توجد الرسالة اخي
وفقك الله

----------


## جمال العابر

*الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، أما بعد :

فأرجو ممن له قدرة : أن يصور -لي - كتاب تعبير الرؤيا لابن قتيبة بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور حسن* *، حيث إني بحث عنه في الشبكة فلم أجده ، فحبذا لو تمّ تصويره ولكم منّي الشكر والدعاء ، ومن ربي وربكم المثوبة والعطاء ...*


المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t125597/#ixzz2ry5Dx5BZ

لقد حاولت جمع معلومات عن الطبعة المقصودة فلم أجد إلا : دار النشر ، من موقع الشيخ مشهور اقتبستها :



              تعبير الرؤيا - لابن قتيبة الدينوري (دار غراس)

تحقيق 







وأظنها موجودة في الأردن


*وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## ارجو عفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الباحث العربى 
هل موضوع { اطلب أي رسالة علمية أو أي مرجع يفيدك في بحثك } ما زال موجودا 
فإنى احتاج الى كتاب يشرح فقه البخارى فى تراجمه ويوثق شرحه بامثلة للتوضيح 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الباحث العربى

الاخ *ارجو عفوه*</
نعم نحن تحت أمرك يمكن التوثيق من مكتبه الاسكندرية ان شاء الله لا نملك هذا الكتاب حاليا

والاخ جمال يمكن توفيره لك
تعبير الرؤيا لابن قتيبة بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور حسن

----------


## عمر الدرويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله: 
أطلب من إخوتي في الله كتاب هام جداً لي في رسالتي للماجستير، ألا وهو :"كتاب البسيط لضياء الدين بن العلج" وهو كتاب في النحو واللغة. 
أرجو رفعه مصوراً، وجزاكم الله خيراً سلفاً.

----------


## عمر الدرويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله: 
أطلب من إخوتي في الله كتاب هام جداً لي في رسالتي للماجستير، ألا وهو :"كتاب البسيط لضياء الدين بن العلج" وهو كتاب في النحو واللغة. 
أرجو رفعه مصوراً، وجزاكم الله خيراً سلفاً.

----------


## جمال العابر

> والاخ جمال يمكن توفيره لك
> تعبير الرؤيا لابن قتيبة بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور حسن


*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أفرحتني بخبرك* 

*اللهم يسر وأعن*

----------


## طالبة ثقافة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الأخوة الفضلاء توفير هذه المراجع بصيغة pdf أو الشاملة أو أي صيغة موافقة للمطبوع.
كتاب: محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله العالم القدوة المربي لـ :إبراهيم محمد العلي و إبراهيم باجس عبد المجيد
كتاب : صفحات مشرقة من حياة الإمام محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله لـ : حمود المطر
كتاب: 14 عاماً مع سماحة الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله
كتاب : 100 فائدة من الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله لـ : محمد المنجد .
و إن وجدت مراجع أخرى غيرها تتحدث عن الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله و مواقف طلابه معه .. فأنا شاكرة لكم 
باستثناء : كتاب الجامع وكتاب الدر الثمين وكتاب الإمام الزاهد لأنها موجودة لدي و لله الحمد

----------


## الباحث العربى

وعليكم السلام 
يمكن توفيرهم بعد ذكر دور النشر لهم
waleedmostafa34@yahoo.com

----------


## طالبة ثقافة

> وعليكم السلام 
> يمكن توفيرهم بعد ذكر دور النشر لهم


 كتاب: محمد صالح العثيمين العالم القدوة المربي والشيخ الزاهد الورع. ابراهيم محمد العلي و ابراهيم باجس عبد المجيد:

سلسلة علماء و مفكرون معاصرون ( دمشق: دار القلم) .

14 عاماً مع سماحة العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين / كتبه عبدالكريم بن صالح المقرن -الرياض : دار طويق 2001 .


صفحات مشرقة من حياة الامام محمد بن صالح العثيمين / حمود بن عبدالله المطر. 
مصر: دار بن رجب 2001.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

لو يتكرم علينا الإخوة -جزاهم الله خيرا- بكتاب "مقاصدية التشريع الإسلامي، آراء القاضي ابن العربي نموذجا"، د. رياض الجوادي، دار كنوز إشبيليا.
وكتاب "مقاصد الشريعة وأثرها في الجمع والترجيح بين النصوص"، يمينة ساعد، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## وليد الثاني

ممكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب 
*الدواهي المدهية للفرق المحمية للشيخ جعفر الكتاني*

----------


## مجيب

> لو يتكرم علينا الإخوة -جزاهم الله خيرا- بكتاب "مقاصدية التشريع الإسلامي، آراء القاضي ابن العربي نموذجا"، د. رياض الجوادي، دار كنوز إشبيليا.
> وكتاب "مقاصد الشريعة وأثرها في الجمع والترجيح بين النصوص"، يمينة ساعد، دار ابن حزم.


من السيد عبدالعظيم مجيب
الى الأح الكريم أخبركم أن موضوع المقاصد عندابن العربي سبق أن قدمت فيه رسالة للحصول على درجة الماجستير (دبلوم الدراسات العليا ) بكيلة الأداب بنمسيك التابعة لجامعة الحسن الثاني بالدارالبيصاء ،بإشراف الدكتور عقى النماري ومناقشة الدكتور محمد الروكي والدكتور الحسين التاويل ،بتاريخ 3/12/1992وهي منشورة  في عدة مواقع ،ومنها هذا الموقع،ويمكنكم أن تكتبوا عبدالعظيم مجيب وتحصلون على ملخص الرسالة

----------


## رؤى محمد

*السلام عليكم . أحتاج إلى رسالة ماجستير بعنوان المسائل النحوية والتصريفية التي خالف فيها الجرمي سيبويه. أو أي دراسات أخرى حول الجرمي*

----------


## الباحث العربى

إن تأخرنا في الرد عليكم
يراسلنا 
waleedmostafa34@yahoo.com

----------


## رافت الفلوجي

فهرس المخطوطات العربية والفارسية والتركية للدكتور محمود السيد دغيم .. طبعة سقيفة الصفا لو تكرمتم

----------


## حسن الرحمان

السلام علیکم و رحمة الله و برکاته
أنا اخترت (الدلالة القطعية و الاحتمالية في البنی النحوية« في القران الکریم») کموضوع رسالتي. هل تساعدوني في العثور علی المصادر و الامثلة یا إخواني؟

----------


## حسن الرحمان

*السلام علیکم و رحمة الله و برکاته*
*أنا اخترت (الدلالة القطعية و الاحتمالية في البنی النحوية« في القران الکریم») کموضوع رسالتي. هل تساعدوني في العثور علی المصادر و الامثلة یا إخواني؟*

----------


## محمود الزوي

السلام عليكم . لو سمحتوا أريد كتاب الروض المعطار في خبر الأقطار للحميري. :Smile: بارك الله فيكم

----------


## جمعون

قال محمد الصغير الإفراني في درة الحجال في مناقب سبعة رجال: شاع على ألسنة الناس أن يقولوا:من نظر  في وجه مغفور غفر له، وربما نسبوه إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصل له في الحديث.
أرجو أن تمدوني بتوثيق هذا النص من درة الحجال مع بيانات الكتاب وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## علي ابراهيم الشافعي

اخي العزيز ابو مالك
هل توصلت الى نسخة من هذه الرساله أم لا ، اذا كنت وصلت لنسخة رجاء مراسلتي على البريد الالكتروني aeaegypt@gmail.com     -  aeaegypt@hotmail.com



> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على جهودك الطيبة .
> هناك رسالة دكتوراه أريدها وهي بعنوان : في الفكر الاقتصادي عند المقريزي ـ الأزمات الاقتصادية ـ دراسة تاريخية تحليلية . لعماد رفيق خالد بركات . في 270 صفحة تقريبا .
>  وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## زايد بن زايد

كتاب : 

رحلات في بلاد العرب ، 
بين مكة واليمن،
بين مكة وحضرموت، 
الرحلة النجدية ،
جميعها لعاتق بين غيث البلادي

----------


## عبد القادر زينو

أبحث عن هذه الكتب أخي الكريم :
*بحثت عن نسخ PDF على الشابكة ولم أجد فأرجو من الإخوة الكرام ممن يستطيع تزودي بها أن يرسلها وله جزيل الدعاء 

الادب العثماني**» الدكتور سامي يوسف ابو زيد
-------------------------
تاريخ الأدب العربي (العصر العثماني)تأليف عمر موسى باشا 

*

----------

